# Fish for sale



## tankman12

I have these fish in my 29g. They are in great shape. They all eat flakes, even the discus. Here they are:

2 male bolivian rams both males $5 each
1 pigeon blood discus 3-4in $40
1 cobalt blue discus 3-4in $30
3 cherry barbs 1F 2M $2 each
1 GBR pretty sure male $5

The blue cobalt is pretty skinny. I think it is because it is getting picked on a little bit. I treated him for everything so i know that he is not sick. He still has his color and hes very alert, and active. The other discus is SOOOO healthy, he will eat anything. The cherry barbs i just dont want anymore. Same with the bolivians and gbr. Im located in the taunton area so i could meet u at any of the LFS around. Im also open to trades as well. If u are interested in any of these fish please private message me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

